# Afga circa WWII



## John R Smith (Apr 16, 2021)

Cleaning the basement, came across the Afga "Billy Record" camera my step-father picked up in Germany during WWII.  It's still in very good condition and I'm curious just what model it is and would love any other info I can get.  Has a nice leather case with his name/# "etched" in to it.  
Thanks in advance for any help and assistance from the forum!
John


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome to the site. That's a nice little piece.

Here is 3 links for info....
Agfa Billy Record

Agfa Billy Record

Agfa Billy Record 8.8 | Art Deco Cameras


----------



## John R Smith (Apr 16, 2021)

John R Smith said:


> Cleaning the basement, came across the Afga "Billy Record" camera my step-father picked up in Germany during WWII.  It's still in very good condition and I'm curious just what model it is and would love any other info I can get.  Has a nice leather case with his name/# "etched" in to it.
> Thanks in advance for any help and assistance from the forum!
> John



Thanks for the welcome and the links.
I checked them out but I'm still not sure what model I have.
My camera does not have the geometric "Art Deco" designs on the end.
It looks really similar but I'm a novice at this and still can't tell if it's a 4.5 or ?
Thanks again for the suggestions. 
Any other suggestions on how to find the model and year?
I remember it still worked in the early nineties but I didn't have a meter so I guessed at the lighting and shutter speed without much luck at snapping any decent phots!
John


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 16, 2021)

It appears to be missing the viewfinder.


----------



## John R Smith (Apr 16, 2021)

I see what you mean.
I can't remember it ever having one.
I always used the little side viewer that rotates out.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks like yours is the 1940-49 model 4.5.


----------



## John R Smith (Apr 16, 2021)

Webstang64,
Thank you so much for your help.
I really appreciate it!
John


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 16, 2021)

http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/page_standard_eng.php?id_appareil=854


----------

